# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  على قدر الهدف تكون سرعة الانطلاق !!!

## أم أروى المكية

... سبحان الخالق الرزاق ...
قال الله تعالى في طلب الرزق " فامشوا " 
وقال الله تعالى في الصلاة " فاسعوا "
وقال الله تعالى في الجنة " وسارعوا "
وأما إليه تعالى فقال " ففروا إلى الله " 
-- اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا --

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------

